# The Man In The Doorway



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

"black plastic" and "bags" refer to body bags


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks, RPD, . . . but I had to turn it off, . . . couldn't listen to it all.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

That was pretty chilling. I was a Huey crew chief for the first 3 years of my career. Blackhawk crew chief for the next 17. It was an awesome job. My entire chain of command in my first unit were all Vietnam Vets. Lot of crazy guys in that company.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you, @rice paddy daddy, from Mother Rucker.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got two old pals one now passed who flew Hueys in Nam. Told a lot of interesting stories. One guy Dave say they would be coming out of the hot LZs so overloaded only way to get off the ground was get it to bouncing up and down to get off the ground. Big thanks to all who served..or are currently serving.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Got two old pals one now passed who flew Hueys in Nam. Told a lot of interesting stories. One guy Dave say they would be coming out of the hot LZs so overloaded only way to get off the ground was get it to bouncing up and down to get off the ground.


Yes, that has been known to happen.


----------



## learnpreppingtoday (Apr 4, 2020)

dsdmmat said:


> That was pretty chilling. I was a Huey crew chief for the first 3 years of my career. Blackhawk crew chief for the next 17. It was an awesome job. My entire chain of command in my first unit were all Vietnam Vets. Lot of crazy guys in that company.


Thank you for your service! Trying to understand the "They came in low and hot, close to the trees, and dropped their tail on a flare". I'm guessing these were different missions in which the helicopters flew in to hostile locations to extract soldiers or resupply units? They flew close to the trees so the men being picked up or retrieving supplies wouldn't be picked off in the open from VC in the tree lines? Did they fire the flares to keep from being hit by VC surface to air missiles and if so was it the light from the flares that confused the missiles or was it the heat? Just curious.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’d share some stories told to me by men in the door but I’m in need of another chrome book due to the last one failing a flight test. 
Summary. It was a lonely yet exciting place to be. Bourbon and nightmares came with it, it seemed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

learnpreppingtoday said:


> Thank you for your service! Trying to understand the "They came in low and hot, close to the trees, and dropped their tail on a flare". I'm guessing these were different missions in which the helicopters flew in to hostile locations to extract soldiers or resupply units? They flew close to the trees so the men being picked up or retrieving supplies wouldn't be picked off in the open from VC in the tree lines? Did they fire the flares to keep from being hit by VC surface to air missiles and if so was it the light from the flares that confused the missiles or was it the heat? Just curious.


He was speaking of coming in "hot" to avoid enemy fire, and at the last minute dropping the tail which would flare the nose UP and bleed off speed quickly. It has nothing to do with illumination flares.
The NVA and VC had no surface to air missiles, only RPG's - rocket propelled grenades. But if one hit a chopper, it was all over for that bird.
A ChiCom 51 caliber heavy machine gun would make quick work of a Huey, and they sure had those!!

Hueys flew all types of missions. From troop insertion and pick up, to bringing supplies out to units in the field. That could be water, ammo, hot chow, mail from home.
Special Hueys, called Dustoffs, flew medical evac missions, although regular troopships would do the job in a tight situation.

Our two Infantry battalions, of the 1st Brigade, 5th Infantry Division, would usually spend 28 days out, and 2 days back at base camp every month. Air supply was essential.
One battalion, the 1/11th Infantry, was "walking' infantry. The other, the 1/61st Infantry, was mechanized and had armored personnel carriers - APC's.

We were the closest unit to North Vietnam, right on the border. We were surrounded by them, all the time. There were no VC up there, they didn't get that far north.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks RPD!


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Since I've never served, there's not much I can really say other than Thank you for your service. 


But for the subject of Hueys…...the sound is like no other and has always sent a chill.... Having lived in the Puget Sound area nearly all my life, JBLM has flown them frequently and even a Chinook on occasion. (just last week in fact) With the increase of 'chaos in the streets' in the last couple of months, I've also noticed more activity from the base that MAY be an indication of military readiness. Whether it be for here or abroad. Lord, help us all.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks RPD!


It wasn't until later in life that I discovered Quang Tri Province was the most dangerous spot in Vietnam.
I just thought everywhere was that bad.
Also, the most heavily sprayed with Agent Orange.
I am truly Blessed by the Lord that I have not suffered AO related diseases as so many Red Devils have.
Truly Blessed, and I thank Him every day.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

learnpreppingtoday said:


> Thank you for your service! Trying to understand the "They came in low and hot, close to the trees, and dropped their tail on a flare". I'm guessing these were different missions in which the helicopters flew in to hostile locations to extract soldiers or resupply units? They flew close to the trees so the men being picked up or retrieving supplies wouldn't be picked off in the open from VC in the tree lines? Did they fire the flares to keep from being hit by VC surface to air missiles and if so was it the light from the flares that confused the missiles or was it the heat? Just curious.


Coming in low and hot means top of the trees and very fast. We would fly NOE, nap of the earth to avoid being detected from long range and avoid ground fire. Dropping the tail in the flare was the way to slow down to make the landing point. It exposed our bellies to ground fire before we touched down. We would flare to slow down and land usually we would slide along the grass for a few yards before coming to a complete stop to off load. Sometimes we would come to a low hover to drop supplies then kick out stuff before taking off. I loved those days. Being 18 and in charge of a Million dollar airframe, was the best time of my existence on this rock of a planet.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

My father in law was a door gunner. He still has nightmares. I am sure everyone in those situations that survived Does. Thank God for those that did what they had to.


----------

